# Conf de lecture sur Entourage



## corbuu (30 Novembre 2003)

j'arrive pas à trouver l'option de confirmation de lecture sur le logiciel Entourage X

Merci de votre aide


----------



## corbuu (2 Décembre 2003)

vu le prix du logiciel, cette fonction n'existe pas alors ? C'est bien impensable !

Je comprends pas pourquoi personne réponds. Si c'est par la non compréhension de ma question je recommence :

- COmment fait t on pour que la personne qui recoit l'email doive confirmer qu'il a bien recu l'email ? Sur Outlook sur PC ca existe heuresement...
Ne me dites pas que ca existe pas sur mac ou entourage est payant ce qui n'est pas le cas d'Outlook.


----------



## JediMac (2 Décembre 2003)

Tu veux donc parler de l'option "accusé de réception d'un message". Je n'ai pas entourage, mais je suis quasi sûr que c'est dans les préf que ça se régle ou que c'est un bouton à ajouter dans la barre d'outil de la fenêtre de rédaction d'un message.
Sinon, entourage doit certainement avoir une aide fournie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## zazou44 (15 Décembre 2003)

A priori cette confirmation n'existe pas sur Entourage, j'ai moi aussi cherché, et je suis repassée à outlook 2001...


----------



## Oizo (16 Décembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> A priori cette confirmation n'existe pas sur Entourage, j'ai moi aussi cherché, et je suis repassée à outlook 2001...



Effectivement la fonction "Accusé de réception" n'existe pas sur Entourage. D'après ce que tu dis elle existe sur Outlook 2001  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Alors là je comprend pas, je pensais qu'Entourage était plus complet qu'Outlook !


----------



## pikasso (1 Octobre 2007)

Ben oui,  il le fais.

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=334

Bonne journée


----------



## BernardRey (1 Octobre 2007)

pikasso a dit:


> Ben oui, il le fais.
> 
> http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=334


C'est ce qui s'appelle "déterrer un fil" 

Pour des instructions plus complètes, voir par ici...​


----------

